# release vid



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNF0xz9CFuI[/ame]


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool clip! .. You need a night vision video so we can see these battles ill bet it was a good 1 .. The few times I have caught a good fish that's what I have thought about . The sport of Flat fishing has to be one of the least videoed for good reason its mostly done at dark and catch rates can very so much . We have tried a few times and videos always suck for the most part cause we don't have right equipment and usually end up with a small or no fish when we bring the video .. I think the thing is bad luck . I am Not saying you need to record your fishing .. just every time I see a giant cat I always think about the fight and how cool it probably was .. Great catch .


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead get very aroused when we turn on lights.










Chad snapped a few pix with his phone as I fought the fish.










We don't worry so much about spooking the hooked fish but worry me may scare off any other flathead in the area if we video.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Robbie!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure how many folks have battles a 50-60 pound cat but it can all get pretty hectic in the dark. 

Even when I do release videos alone I often SNAFU trying to hold a camera in one hand and a flathead in the other hand and hit the record button with another hand


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Another nice catch Robbie. Looks like it has been a good year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am sure that Shortdrift can verify that trophy flathead are
often more difficult to handle than most people realize.

It can vary from fish to fish but many seem to have a real
bad disposition and refuse to cooperate with weighing and 
handling operations.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

The ones with the bad temperaments make for the best memories.  Congrats.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Cool clip! .. You need a night vision video so we can see these battles ill bet it was a good 1


TK I am all for that and to show my good faith I will
accept any donations of night vision video cameras
that anyone is willing to donate 

I may have serious innovations in videos as soon as
this fall (if flathead will cooperate and I have enough skill)


----------

